
Ask HN: Would you be interested in a bundled publication subscription service? - jackfrodo
I imagine that you could see and manage all of your subscriptions in one place, and buy packages of subscriptions to smaller independent publications that normally wouldn&#x27;t attract as large of a subscriber-base.
======
good_vibes
No. After subscribing to the WSJ and the Economist (tried a few others in the
past too), I honestly don't see why I should anymore.

I get all the important info I need from my Twitter feed, reddit, and HN.
Plus, I buy must-read books off Amazon and watch must-see documentaries to get
the context needed to understand trends instead of alarming, many times
clickbait, headlines.

~~~
smt88
A good reason to subscribe to a publication is that it may serve to prevent
tyranny. I subscribe to NYT and WaPo, but I never even log in. I just want
those publications to succeed, to support truthful journalism, and to maintain
their editorial firewalls.

If you feel that WSJ and The Economist serve a similar purpose for you or your
country, that would be a great reason to continue to subscribe (despite the
subscription having no effect on what you read).

~~~
good_vibes
They support your worldview moreso than preventing tyranny. I think
civilization needs a paradigm shift or we are in for a bleak future, there are
many signs that show our republic (speaking to the entire developed world) is
declining and around the world fanaticism is growing in momentum. If you look
at economic growth and technological progress as the only viable metrics of
growth, then that would prove that hubris is preventing us from evolving
further. The news is actually part of the problem in my humble opinion.

I may be wrong but what if I am right?

